# Channel Tunnel early return charge?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

As we are just buying an old bungalow to pull down and build a new house, there is chance we may have to return about two weeks early via the tunnel. We have booked from 28th December to mid February. If we return early do we have to pay extra? or am I right in thinking that if you return about the same time of day you do not get charged.

Paul and Ann

PS anybody want to buy a new house in East Devon with room for a motorhome?


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We retruned early and had to pay about £20 admin fee, but they guy said if we had been an hour later it would have been £150 excess charge for the time of day.

PS Anyone want to buy a house in Suffolk without room for a m/h but with great river views?


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

paulann said:


> As we are just buying an old bungalow to pull down and build a new house, there is chance we may have to return about two weeks early via the tunnel. We have booked from 28th December to mid February. If we return early do we have to pay extra? or am I right in thinking that if you return about the same time of day you do not get charged.
> 
> Paul and Ann
> 
> PS anybody want to buy a new house in East Devon with room for a motorhome?


I think if you phone them up to inform them it will be OK

We have been charged extra in the past on both ferry and tunnel


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Twice this year we have been had but only because I did not read their conditions. I suppose I assume conditions from a large company will always be fair but then I should have learned from the banks.

First time this year was in Porky was when I was unwell and we came back early but had only bought a single fare as I did not know when we would get back and had to pay £258 for a single crossing back from France. This was after a late do the year before which I thought would be solved with a single ticket there and back. I did resolve not to got tunnel anymore but it is too convenient for me.

In October, learning my lesson I paid £160 for a return ticket and was a day late so I had to pay £258 plus the flexi charge bringing to nearly £300 but when my card statement came through that charge was missing.

So that trip was £160 plus the £258 and nearly £40 quid on top of that.

Next year I am probably going to buy the flexi tickets where you buy 10 tickets and then I can do what I want, when I want.

Second time


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We buy the flexi tickets, 39pounds for a car but 48 for a motorhome, and you have to buy ten car tickets in advance then pay the extra 9 pounds for each journey when you book. Last time I booked I had a conversation with the assistant who said that the tunnel was thinking of doing away with flexi-tickets for motorhomes. I'm not sure he wasn't just trying to be funny!
We never book a return as apparently you can only alter the return before the date of the outward crossing. So we phone from wherever we are to book the return when we want it and have never had a problem with not getting a suitable time. There is a charge for 'peak' times but these can usually be avoided.
But if fthese tickets for motorhomes are removed from sale then we'll go back to the ferry.
lala


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Had to come back early from Spain, rang CCC for return boat and it cost £168 .No refund from our original return booking.


----------



## summers (Aug 7, 2008)

Returning earlier this year, in the car, we arrived at Calais not having booked. They wanted £216 for a one way trip back through the tunnel! I asked and paid for a '24 Hour Day Return' which was £130. Only used it one way but saved over £80 - bizarre!!

Peter


Coincidence - just received an e mail from Eurotunnel - £15 day return offer on at the moment - great value if you live in the South.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I am surprised you got charged £168 by the C&CC. It used to be if you bough your ticket via the clubs and wanted to change dates you were only ever charged £10 admin fee! Dunno if that is still the case as I have not purchased a ticket via the clubs for sometime.

peedee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Wupert said:


> paulann said:
> 
> 
> > As we are just buying an old bungalow to pull down and build a new house, there is chance we may have to return about two weeks early via the tunnel. We have booked from 28th December to mid February. If we return early do we have to pay extra? or am I right in thinking that if you return about the same time of day you do not get charged.
> ...


I think it would only be fair to ring them, you would'nt want your bungalow pulled down 2 weeks early or 2 weeks late?. Can you imagine if we all turned-up on the same day, early!.

If you ring them and explain, they may be more understanding and less likely to charge. I do not understand why people expect to just be able to turn-up.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Day Trip*



summers said:


> Returning earlier this year, in the car, we arrived at Calais not having booked. They wanted £216 for a one way trip back through the tunnel! I asked and paid for a '24 Hour Day Return' which was £130. Only used it one way but saved over £80 - bizarre!!
> 
> Peter
> 
> Coincidence - just received an e mail from Eurotunnel - £15 day return offer on at the moment - great value if you live in the South.


Why £130 for 24 hours?

It is only £27-£36 for a Day return for a motorhome. France-UK-France

I have just checked and for today, I can go and return same-day for £27! I would use an internet cafe or mobile internet to book next next time if I were you.


----------

